
The Failure of the Surveillance State - evo_9
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2495289,00.asp
======
dTal
All good points, but he doesn't seem to realise that the Paris attackers did
indeed use electronic communication - unencrypted!

This seems to point to a much more serious failing; it puts the lie to the
entire premise that if only the spooks had the data, they could prevent such
things. They did, and they couldn't.

------
bediger4000
A surprisingly accurate take on surveillance by the Dvorakasauraus I mean Long
Time PC Ecosystem Commentator John C. Dvorak. Thanks for posting this link, I
didn't know he was actively writing.

